# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Boat tralier

## Beaker

So with new boat coming, comes a new trailer. 
What's the thinking on slowing the rusting? - and yes, it is a sea going boat not a lake boat......

Any coatings ontop of the galv, or other tricks?

----------


## tetawa

Have come to the conclusion over the years that trailers built from channel instead of box section are far easier to clean the salt off. Spring prices today are pretty cheap, not worth worrying about. Usually spray with "lanoguard" or similar product when new.

----------

